

Please an HTML5 Mobile OS with WebGL in 2013 - assente
http://grigio.org/please_html5_mobile_os_webgl_2013

======
assente
[http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/01/10/1513251/plasma-
act...](http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/01/10/1513251/plasma-active-
sailfish-and-ubuntu-phone-developers-discussing-common-apis)

